

New [GoogleBot] User Agent for News - davecardwell
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/12/new-user-agent-for-news.html

======
davecardwell
Together with <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=971785> it looks like
they’re taking the newspaper industry’s concerns seriously.

Somehow I suspect this won’t be enough for some but it will be interesting to
see which publications adopt these measures.

